# caught a beauty



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Gents,

I caught my first steelhead (new to the NE Ohio area) this evening on a small, chartreuse long aglia Mepps spinner. I hooked it in a creek mouth in the Cleveland area (no specifics -- I'm not sure how the anglers on this site work). Wow! I've caught many fish in my 30-something years (mostly walleyes and pans), but this was the best fight ever. Even the fish that run in my dreams cannot match this one! Splendid! Thanks to the angler/firefighter who helped me land this creature.

email me at [email protected]

blue skies, green lights, tight lines,
JM


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

CONGRATS...
Did you C & R ?
Photo?


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

No photo, but the angler/firefighter who netted it encouraged me to C&R it. I fell down the rocks, busted my butt up a bit, the fish struggled, but I think it hurt me more than the trout. I'm a bit bruised, but I think the trout is OK. The fish was so beautiful, I had to release it. I nearly jumped in the shallows trying to revive it (after I stumbled), but I will probably smoke one this year for my friends out east -- they don't believe there're steelie trout here. C&R is the way to go, but we pay for our tags. The fish I caught was such a bruiser, I'd love for my angler friends to have a go at it.

ciao,
jm


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If you do a little research you (and your friends) will find that many publications have been saying that the catch rate per hour per person in Ohio not only rivals but exceeds many NW states ... We are blessed to have such a great fishery here...
I need to get back into fold... time is my only problem.
What was the gear you were using? Line. pole, reel, bait(s) method?
THANKS


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

_I will probably smoke one this year for my friends out east_

Keep a female from the lakeshore for eating. You will get some eggs for bait later in the season (just freeze them in tight packaging in enough quantity for a day's trip -- sacked after they thaw) and a much better tasting fish. As they start to turn darker in the river, their taste also gets stronger. I don't keep any from the rivers, unless it can't be revived after release.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If you are going to smoke the fish it will not matter where you harvest it from river/lake...  
Taste wise (bake/fry or whatever) I'll take lake over river anytime except it will again not matter once the river temps are down to around 48 and below... in my opinion...  
Keep a cooler with ice and ice your harvest ASAP... I also gut mine to bleed them out quickly/quicker which also helps taste wise...  
Remember "lemon" will help most any strong tasting fish... most but not all


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

WINative said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> I caught my first steelhead (new to the NE Ohio area) this evening on a small, chartreuse long aglia Mepps spinner. I hooked it in a creek mouth in the Cleveland area (no specifics -- I'm not sure how the anglers on this site work). Wow! I've caught many fish in my 30-something years (mostly walleyes and pans), but this was the best fight ever. Even the fish that run in my dreams cannot match this one! Splendid! Thanks to the angler/firefighter who helped me land this creature.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, if you need anything let me know and I will be happy to let you know how anglers on this site work.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

We usually don't share honey holes on a public forum, but a mouth to a creek/river probably isn't a secret. I'm sure you're hooked now after your first one!!!


----------

